# Hoof wall coming off?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been working on Miriams hooves for a while now.

Goats with hoof problems keep being given to me. Once they are so bad they have trouble walking people rehome them.

This goat was given to me in GREAT condition, recently. Her previous owner is fabulous and we talk almost everyday.

I've never seen this before. There was muck and black yuck in between the outer hard part of the hoof and the soft inner part.

I scraped it all out, did a bleach water soak, trimmed it back as far as I dared. I left most of the rest of the hoof alone because it seems to be causing her pain.

Hoof rot? ALL her other hooves look fantastic. Trim, straight, etc.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think that it is some form of hoof rot. At the rate you are going, you will be the "go to gal" for hoof problems.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't wanna be the go to gal for hoof problems. I want to have goats with no hoof issues. lol But so far EVERY goat I've had has hoof rot of one level or the other.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is the ground pretty wet where you are?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Ouch! I hope it will heal soon with some tlc. Looks like you are off to a good start! The worst I have had is one tiny "dirt pocket" in my wether's toe. I guess we are lucky!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, here in Keaau Hawaii we get rain daily. However they ARE on lava rocks so there is no standing water, with several shelters of 100% dryness to choose from. Mineral block and loose minerals. 

I was keeping her in the back orchard but I guess she's joining hoof rot boot camp up in the front with my two other girls.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

there was another thread about this that I was reading earlier this week. took some searching, but found it!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/hoof-wall-unattached-pad-150266/

Dayna, you're going to be amazing at diagnosing and fixing hoof problems!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Heidi started out with this type of foot "pocket" as well. I kept it cleaned out and just kept trimming. It's gone now and her hoof looks 1/2 the size...the pocket made it appear fat...

I think (correct me if I am wrong) but I think if they don't get good minerals that can happen too....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Stephanie it could be lack of good minerals, but our old wether who gets plenty loose hangs out under his hay rack shelter where the ground is soft & has this problem.
It drives me nuts.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...what a brat, huh? Maybe put a pallet down??


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Any chance she foundered? I don't know about goats, but I know that the hoof wall can separate in foundered horses.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dayna, we will be calling you the hoof queen soon. You have had so many problems with hooves and you are having success with clearing it up.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL...instead of "herdqueen" you are "hoofqueen"  I like it!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Foundered means they can't walk? Right? She walks just fine!

Hoof queen.... Maybe I need a new user name! haha!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/founderingoats.html

founder does pull the hoof wall from the pad.. Of course lots goes on beside the seperation..lol.here is a link to check out


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

With founder they would have distorted looking feet. I would call that white line disease. WIth horses it goes horn (outer wall), water line, white line, fleshy material. The white line is what holds the hoof to the flesh. A bacteria or fungus invades the white line and eats it away and this is what you end up with. 

THere is this stuff called "white lightning" that you can use, or clean trax is also another good one. I have heard better things about clean trax. 

It will take a while for the hoof to grow out after you cure it too. The problem is that if you don't get ALL the ickies out of there, it will just keep eating away further up the while line.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayna said:


> Foundered means they can't walk? Right? She walks just fine!
> 
> Hoof queen.... Maybe I need a new user name! haha!


No, foundered doesn't necessarily mean they can't walk. Whether they can walk or not depends on how badly they foundered and how it was treated. Foundered is the result of something that has altered their hoof growth - usually, but not always front feet hooves. Things like being turned out on lush new grass in the spring, too much grain, I believe pregnancy can cause founder under certain circumstances, certain illness, there are a lot of things can that cause an animal to founder. In all cases it results in abnormal growth of the front (usually) feet, can result in hoof wall separation, and usually results in the rotation of the navicular bone within the front feet.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

audrey said:


> With founder they would have distorted looking feet. I would call that white line disease. WIth horses it goes horn (outer wall), water line, white line, fleshy material. The white line is what holds the hoof to the flesh. A bacteria or fungus invades the white line and eats it away and this is what you end up with.
> 
> THere is this stuff called "white lightning" that you can use, or clean trax is also another good one. I have heard better things about clean trax.
> 
> It will take a while for the hoof to grow out after you cure it too. The problem is that if you don't get ALL the ickies out of there, it will just keep eating away further up the while line.


If I'm understanding your post, you're saying you can "cure" founder? White Line disease is not founder, nor do all animals who founder have distorted hoofs. Again, it depends on how badly they foundered to begin with.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

No, I am saying you can cure white line disease. No, founder is NOT WLD, nor was I saying they were the same thing. When I said "I would call that white line disease" I mean THAT by what Dayna is dealing with on these feet. I can see how the way I worded it is a bit confusing.

Just to clear things up, I do not think this doe has foundered. I think this doe has WLD. I think she would benefit from a clean trax or white lightning treatment, but I think the clean trax works better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never heard of White line disease, so I read up some..its causes are a bit like Founder...here is a link on WLD ..
http://www.valleyvet.com/library/dr-hickman-white-line-disease.html

I had dealt with a few new goats who had something like this in the past, looked like a fungus invastion...good luck with your goat..I know you will clear them up in no time


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I had a doe whose hoof wall was separating. I trimmed back as far as I could and filled the crevice with Nu-Stock ... it was mild so I only needed one treatment. I don't know if that's helpful, but I hope you get your girl cleared up. :hug:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I had one starting to separate...it's been wet here. I trimmed it back and soaked her foot in Dr. Naylors foot remedy. It is pretty much all better


----------

